# M&p .22?



## new guy (Nov 16, 2010)

I love my lil .22lr pistol but the rear sight sucks for lining up quickly. Can this site be changed to the better sight? Or should I just outline the rear with white paint? Keep in mind all I use the gun for is target and training until I get my M&P 9mm. Thanks guys


----------



## Blunt (Jul 30, 2012)

Lots of threads about this on many forums. I feel the same way, but I kind of got used to the ones the M&P22 comes with. I think I may put a hi-viz on the front, though. 
You will find options if you look around. Everything from painting the sight blade to using a sight made for another gun and doing a little file work to get it to fit.


----------



## new guy (Nov 16, 2010)

I am actually gonna paint mine. This isn't a gun I'm gonna spend money on, I bought it to practice and have fun with.


----------



## Cavere (Jan 1, 2013)

If you're using it to train then you should probably do whatever you will do with your 9mm when you get it. Since I'm assuming you're using it for similarities until then.


----------



## new guy (Nov 16, 2010)

That's true, the 9 has the white dot rear sights. That's why I was planning to just paint the rear sight on the .22. I may look around and try to find a decent priced rear sight, but I just hate to spend money on the .22 now.


----------



## BowerR64 (Oct 2, 2012)

My rear sites seem to work pretty good. Only shot it once so far though


----------



## new guy (Nov 16, 2010)

That's sweet, but that's not the M&P .22 I have...


----------



## BowerR64 (Oct 2, 2012)

oh, my bad lol


----------

